# 2011 fur prices?



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

any idea what to expect for price this year? i heard **** was gonna be up and muskrat but havent heard a real number yet although with the fur market it could change tommorrow?


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

muskrat will start high maybe $8-$9, mink will be up there, coyote, and fox are all up that is what i heard...


----------

